# PR through child



## Ylaw (Nov 26, 2014)

I want to apply for a Permanent Residence based on me being the mother of a South African child.

I read that some people's applications got rejected since the child is unable to support the applicant. Does anyone have any suggestions to side-step this silly response, or have gone this route succesfully with additional documentation?

I have been residing in South Africa since I was 18, and so theoretically I should not need a Police Clearance from my home country. Yet, I have feeling that HA could make an issue out of it if I don't provide a PC from my home country. Should I prepare any documents for this, say affidavit where I state I have been in the country since I was 18 with copies from my old visas?

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

regarding copies of police clearance, I have been in SA since age 17,, yet when I went to apply for PR they requested police clearance from my home country. They refused to take an affidavit from my country's embassy in lieu of police clearance. That was 2 years ago, maybe things have changed or that officer dealing with my case was just being a pain.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Ylaw said:


> I want to apply for a Permanent Residence based on me being the mother of a South African child.
> 
> I read that some people's applications got rejected since the child is unable to support the applicant. Does anyone have any suggestions to side-step this silly response, or have gone this route succesfully with additional documentation?
> 
> ...


As mentioned often, a visa application is about managing risk. Including a Police Clearance is not necessary according to the standard law, but they are legally allowed to ask for any extra document they feel is needed.

Regarding your first question, think of what proof you could use to show this.


----------



## Ylaw (Nov 26, 2014)

Right - so I will get a PC from my home country, better safe than sorry right? And then add affidavit from my husband declaring financial, emotional and physical responsibility and proof of shared bank account.

Thanks guys!

Oh - one more question:

My TR is running out in March, considering that a PR can take up to two years to finalize, am I required to have a valid TR permit for the whole duration of the application process? And so would have to apply for a TR at the same time as the PR?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Ylaw said:


> My TR is running out in March, considering that a PR can take up to two years to finalize, am I required to have a valid TR permit for the whole duration of the application process?


Yes.


----------

